# What kind of protection do we owe loose/stray animals?



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

I've lived from what I guess would be medium-density city areas to way out in the sticks, and it seems like there is no place safe from wayward critters. The wild animals are not usually the problem, but rather people's loose pets or semi-feral dogs/cats who are being fed by people but really don't "belong" to anybody. I've heard from people who are adamant about never hurting a stray critter; they would rather keep their own animals behind barriers or inside than enter into conflict with a loose dog or cat. Others will bluntly state that they would shoot a stray animal on their property.

I sometimes wonder if the mentality differs between fanciers of different animals (dog vs. cat) or even different breeds, or between people from different backgrounds (rescuer vs. pet owner vs. breeder-friendly vs. hunter, etc). So my question is, where does your perspective lie? What do you do about problem animals? Do you feel that your yard is your yard no matter how big it is, or do you believe in sharing the wealth? I'll be putting up a poll in a second, but it would be interesting if you would post a reply as well, perhaps giving a bit of your background if you feel it has some bearing on your feelings in the matter.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Please note: I know that the harming of loose/stray animals can lead to emotionally-charged responses. I figure that there may be debate started here, but everyone please keep your heads cool. 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

I dunno if it's a little different for me since I live in the city and all my "property" is fenced in anyways, but when I see stray dogs I will try and catch them to see if I can find the owner. Stray cats? Sorry but my dogs chase cats that get into the yard up the tree all the time. My yard is fenced in, if they have the balls to climb my fence and traipse around my yard, they're in for a rude awakening! And i've seen Belle tree some cats before and she is like a lunatic, she will NOT give up. Usually what ends up happening is I have to put the dogs inside and go get a ladder and once I get high enough the cat clings to me and i toss it back out of the fence. But yeah, when I see dogs loose I will go out front and try to catch them. If I had property out in the country, I think it would be a whole different story, but since everything I own that the dogs utilize is all fenced, it doesn't bother me as much since there isn't much chance for a dog to dog interaction.


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

That brings another interesting variable into the equation: City dweller vs. country dweller. When I lived in the 'burbs, my answer with dogs was usually to grab them and take them to the animal shelter. (I actually had one owner talk to me later and thank me because he was able to reclaim his dog rather than scrape him up off the street.) I didn't bother with cats unless they were obviously sociable and friendly. When I moved out to the country where there was no animal control and the closest shelter was who-knows-how-far-away, I was more likely to run the animals off. There were a few persistent problems that I was pondering other options for before I moved. I actually had one very irritating problem cat -- one that Terra had treed once -- in the sights of my husband's .45, but I just couldn't bring myself to shoot him.


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

If it's a stray cat or dog, before I anticipate capturing the animal to find the owner, I try to gauge it's personality from afar to see if it trusts & happily approaches me. However I do not take the first step of approaching an estranged animal. After that is when I take necessary actions to find the owner. I'm still at odds with myself as it whether or not I'd report a stray animal to services... Probably not unless you could tell the animal seemed to have mental or physical problems which is commonly noticeable. 

If it's a wild critter, I'm really not concerned about it - there's an opposum & raccoon that lives behind me & haven't posed a threat... After all they were here before I was

I take necessary precautions of keeping my animals contained & up to date on shots.


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

cats i do nothing with i guess its normal to see cats roaming the neighborhood that are not stray they are just outdoor cats. all the stray dogs in the neighborhood get taken in by my aunt she posts found dog posters if they are claimed she gives them to the owner if they are not sometimes she keeps them (right now she has 3 former hobo dogs) and if she cant keep them and they have no owner she brings them to the no kill shelter. now fo the wild animals i keep Peanut indoors i cant really do anything about them and i dont need him getting around possums and raccoons


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

I just ignore them unless they bother me or get in my yard. In that case, I'd try to run them off.


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

I'm mainly thinking about strays that come on your property. Nuisance animals. We've had some pretty persistent ones over the years that come back on a daily basis. I guess some are lucky enough to avoid those "the cat came back, the very next day" scenarios. LOL


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

i had a collie come up to the house this week and would not leave so i put him on a chain and fed him and called the local radio station during the swap shop (a radio show were they buy sell and trade things) and told them about it on the air and 20 minutes later an old ladie called me up said it could be her daughters so i brought it to her cause i was headed that way and it was hers so it all worked out. I guess what im saying is if mine was out and some one could catch him/her and find me i would rather them do that then they not and let them roam to do damage like dogs do! thats why tags are very important.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

I live out in the country and there are stray dogs all over. When I first moved here I tried to pick up every animal till I learned they just let them run lose, that is the way it is down here. Unless I see an animal in danger or a helpless animal I leave them along now. The other day two pit bulls found their way to my gate, I let them in and found homes for them. I did put up signs but no one claimed them.

Now a problem dog I will shoot if it gets on my property and threatens me, my dogs, or chickens. If it is a sweet harmless dog I would not shoot it but a nasty dog, that is different. We have 7 foot chain link around our property so strays have never got in. We do have a huge problem with cats and I do trap them and animal services comes out and picks them up for me. If they are too close to the chicken coops I will shoot them with the pellet gun. It doesn't break the skin but scares then off for a while. Occasionally I catch my neighbors house cat, I take out on of my dogs who HATES cats and let her scare the  out of it then let the cat go. That keeps her out of my yard for about 2 months but she always comes back 

I am all for rescue dogs but out here it is different.


----------



## Hanover Pits (Jan 29, 2010)

I have a neighbor with a pit mix tht always gets out and runs into our yard. I've kindly asked him to keep his dog on his property but he didnt really say anything.. Just a few days ago the dog was out roaming again in our yard wht I should I do? Our animal shelter in town kills dogs and cats. This dog is to pretty to get uthenized!


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

Get the dog and take it to animal control. They will have to hold it for a certain amount of time so the owner can claim it. If he does that, he will most likely have to pay a fine which just may teach him his lesson. If he does not and she gets euthanized, honestly, its better than being a road pancake.


----------



## Mcleod15 (Jul 17, 2009)

bahamutt99 said:


> I actually had one very irritating problem cat -- one that Terra had treed once -- in the sights of my husband's .45, but I just couldn't bring myself to shoot him.


Cats don't last long were I live. Stray dogs no body bothers(unless aggressive), but a stray cat won't last long.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

I was told by my mom that we are here to protect those that can't protect themselves. I have taken in more stray dogs and cats and rabbits and even a few goats then I care to think about. I feed them and provided them with medical care all out of my own pocket. I have had feral dogs and cats that took sometimes a yr to gain their trust. I have been known to go down back country roads looking for strays. This is what I do.


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

I had two scenarios happen this month.

1st
A black & white apbt/greyhounds mix came in my yard & was wearing a collar without tags. There's a canal the runs between the backside of my house & the houses behind me. I saw the dog from the other side & rushed Lex inside before he knew (just incase). As soon as the dog saw me he came running over. I wasn't sure about this dog so I stood in my sliding glass door way. I'd call him over several times but he wouldn't come. He decided to hang out in my yard for a bit & harass the next door neighbors dog. Then I decided to put a small bowl of kibble out to see how he'd react. He sniffed it & immediately the dog took off, ran across the canal & haven't seen him since. Thought that was the strangest thing... I mean it was good dog food, Nutro Herring & Rice - not the best of the best but decent.

2nd 
On my way home from work, mind you I work in a backwoods area with downtown ghetto right next to it. I saw an all blue/fawn apbt, the coat was gorgeous but you could tell he was neglected but had such a happy face. All I could see was skin & bones, you could see his back bone, rib cage even his head was sunken in  & no collar. I wanted to stop & put him in my car immediately but I was on the phone with my husband & he got annoyed because I was distracted by this dog & not listening to him then yelled at me to not stop because I don't know where the dog came from w/e...
I was afraid to call animal services because I didn't want him to be put down but I knew I couldn't bring him home for the safety of my animals & not knowing his past. But I did want to stop & call the aspca which was right near where I work. I've looked for him each day for the past two weeks & haven't seen him since.


----------

